# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Masih Banyak Yang pake Batu ZEOLIT di chamber kolam

## ipan

Saat saya liat danmendengar beberapa kolam dan cerita tentang pond2 di surabaya masih banyak orang2 yang memakai media batu ZEOLIT.. ketika mengebom pond dengan garam ZEOLIT masih di chamber..ketika saya tanya apa ikannya masih sehat2..masih ko jawabnya.. saya sendiri masih 30% belajar Pond dan Koi..terus terang saya jadi bingung om..
ketika saya membaca di forum betapa bahayanya batu ZEOLIT saya juga merinding..
jadinya ketika mereka saya tanya apa ga papa saat di bom garam..setelah mereka jawab fine2 aja..saya hanya diam..mau bilang bahayanya juga mereka dah tahunan pelihara koi..  :: 
mohon masukan suhu2 di sini donk..kenapa masih ada yang berpedapat seperti itu..

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

> Zeolite banyak fungsinya spt menghilangkan bau, mengisap racun2 seperti ammonia. Dan biasanya cuma dipakai di awal2 kolam baru spt om Wen bilang setelah itu akan jenuh dan tidak berfungsi lg ...kecuali di recharge. Pada saat zeolite jenuh dan dengan kadar garam tertentu, ammonia2 dan racun2 tsb akan keluar lagi dari zeolite dan masuk kolam. Kapan zeolite itu jenuh dan berapa kadar garam yg ada dikolam kita, biasanya kita tidak tahu. Jadi mungkin maksud nya kenapa sebaiknya dihindari memakai garam + zeolite adalah untuk menjaga2 saja krn sewaktu2 bisa aja terjadi spt ammonia dan racun keluar lg dari zeolite....dan juga setelah jenuh buat apa kita beresiko dgn itu krn setelah jenuh tidak ada manfaat lg. Yg biasa masih pakai zeolite utk ammonia adalah filter2 yg kurang memadai.


Makasih Om Will..
brarti fungsinya kurang malksimal ya om.. kalo media karang jahe dan batu apung gimana om.. rencana mau saya taruh di bakishower.. mohon masukan om sebaiknya di mana..saat ini 
Filter saya
1. vortec 
2.Filter Chamber ( 8 chmaber)
   a. brush  (chamber 1)
   b. biobal yang di gantung pake net  x3chamber (chamber 2-4)
   c. biomat 2xchamber (chamber 5-6)
   d. tinggal chamber 7 sebelum pompa(planingnya : busa kasar(bukan kapas), karang jahe, arang,Batu apung) 
   e. Chamber 8 Pompa
3.Bakki shower 3 tingkat ( bioball - karang jahe/batu apung/bioball/ceramik ring resun(masih bingung), Karang jahe/batu apung), 
4.Filter SS full bioball.

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bioslug

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

> 2%-4% brarti per m3 air sekitar 20-40kg garam ya om will?
> masak sehh om will.. bukane kalo kolam kita kasi garam s/d 0,5 tuh kita2 udah teriak boomingg, boominggg amoniak




2-4% kan utk per Kubik air om.... Kl recharge zeolite kan mgkn bs di luar kolam.... angkat batu zeolite-nya trus rendam deh di air garam 2-4%... Jd bkn di dlm kolam bahaya deh....... Mgk gitu yg di maksud om Will....

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wintech.ff

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wintech.ff

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> apa gak salah om...?
> NaCl + NH4OH = NaOH + NH4Cl
> dimana NaOH adalah sodium hidroksida dan NH4Cl adalah amonium chlorida. 
> 
> garam ikan bukan garam murni (NaCl). Bila ingin membeli NaCl belinya di Apotik bukan di toko ikan.


wuick. para master kimia berkumpul

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> 5% ding


jangan naik-turun dong om... kayak kuda lumping aja

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

> Om klbid....
> Kalau ammonia + air = ammonium, berarti parameter air kita ganti aja yah....dari ammonia NH3 ke ammonium NH4. Dan mungkin ga perlu diukur kali karena ammonium kan tidak terlalu berbahaya.
> 
> Ammonia ke ammonium bukan hanya karena campuran ammonia dan air tapi lebih ke pH level. Kalau pH dibawah 7, maka jadi ammonium tp klu pH lewat dari 7 menjadi ammonia. CMIIW...


nggak bisa seperti itu om wil.
ph level tidak mengubah otomatis amonia menjadi amonium bila diturunkan atau sebaliknya bila ph dinaikkan tidak mengubah amonium jadi amonia.
kita lihat definisi ph adalah power of hidrogen yg menyatakan konsentrasi ion H+ dalam larutan. jumlah ion H+ akan berbanding terbalik dengan ion OH-. selain ph sebenarnya ada lagi pengukuran poh dimana rumusnya ph=14-poh.
ph 1-7 =asam
ph 7 = netral
ph 7-14=basa
dalam hal ini NH3=basa dan amonium(NH4+)=asam.
contoh basa lainnya yaitu NaOH. contoh asam lainnya yaitu HNO3, HCl, H2SO4, HC2H3O2.
nilai ph dalam air dapat berubah tergantung dari zat apa yg ditambahkan. Beda zat akan menghasilkan zat kimia yang berbeda juga.

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ocin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wintech.ff

beuuhh rame kieu...ckckck...manteb kalo para suhu ngumpul...karena saya masih newbie saya jadi pemerhati saja deh, sambil membaca diktat kimia dasar yg udah gak kebuka 10 tahun...xixixi

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lontongopor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

> insya allah betul oom.
> 
> Berdasarkan pengalaman, untuk kasus filter biologi yang baru start, penambahan zeolite malah bikin koloni bakteri pengurai lama kebentuk. Karena zeolite lebih cenderung mengikat calsium, sementara bakteri butuh calsium untuk bisa mengurai ammonia. Makanya zeolite cuma saya pake kalo ada kejadian ammonia spike dan itu paling saya taro di kolam cuma semalam, udah itu angkat, sambil feeding juga di suspend.


Wah masukan dari om lontong opor sangat2 berguna dan  muantap.. Makasih ya om...

----------


## wintech.ff

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

> ini pendapat saya pribadi yg belum banyak tau proses detail kimiawinya,..sekarang saya malah sangat  tertarik membuat kolam dgn kondisi lumut dinding yg tebal,...kemarin sempat tanya tanya ke toko bunga,..ada pupuk untuk menambah suburan tanaman air?,...tp belum berani beli karena takut bermasalah sm ikan<>>>adayg pernah coba,..?penambahan pupuk tanaman air ke kolam ( maksudnya biar lumut dinding kolam menjadi banyak..?...)


Om Asfen....kalau boleh saran....sebaiknya jangan tambahan apa2 apalagi obat2an. Biarkan saja kolam, klu nanti dia mau tumbuh lumut, pasti dengan sendiri nya akan tumbuh. Kalau dia tidak mau tumbuh, pasti ada sebabnya, apalagi kolam sudah stabil 2 tahun.

Sy percaya sama kesimbangan alam, apabila kita menambahkan sesuatu di ekosistem yg udah seimbang akan menjadi tidak seimbang dan akan ada efek negatif. Tidak perlu mempercepat atau memperlambat keseimbangan itu.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abie,
> Kebetulan tahun lalu waktu medan koi show, saya sempat diajak ke kolam ini. Dan dari ngobrol2, brother Ahong ini miara koi udah sekitar 10 tahunan, dan kolam yang digunakan juga bukan kolam baru, dan sudah beberapa kali direnovasi sampai dengan sistem yang digunakan saat ini. Dan beberapa ikan disana udah berumur 6-7 tahun. Baru beberapa bulan kemarin balik lagi ke sana untuk pasang FoamVac, dan kualitas ikan tambah semok karena dihajar terus dengan pakan konishi.
> Saya hanya menganalisa data yang saya dapat dari pengetesan yang saya lakukan, walaupun hanya menggunakan test kit murahan merk tetra. Dengan melihat parameter diatas, saya melihat kalo memang terjadi proses nitrifikasi di kolam tersebut.


Om harry, 
Terima kasih atas sharing informasinya.
Ada kemungkinan lainkah yang sebenarnya terjadi yaitu : " proses mecanical murni " ( 2 unit sand filter ) yang disertai dengan disiplin backwash ( penambahan air baru setiap backwash ), yang membuat air di  kolam selalu muda.
Untuk proses biological / nitrifikasi mustahil berlangsung karena tidak adanya media tempat hidup bagi bakteri pengurainya. Salam.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## metagora

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RiantoSU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ayuhapsari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

